# Questionnaire sur la restauration rapide.



## Viablub (13 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je suis étudiant dans une école de commerce. Et je fais actuellement une étude de marché sur la restauration rapide. Plus particulièrement sur les sandwich. 

Si vous avez quelques minutes, vous pouvez répondre à mon questionnaire https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFRWYWkwUkdXUTNjamo2M0xBRC1zSHc6MQ 

Le questionnaire est totalement anonyme. 

Pour les personnes intéressées je pourrais vous fournir les résultats une fois l'étude terminée. 

Merci


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2011)

C'est un questionnaire pour le P'tit louis, ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2011)

TAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!


Et je click !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2011)

A lire le titre, je m'attendais à la restauration de données 

Par contre, à lire le sondage j'ai remarqué qu'en école de commerce on pouvait avoir de graves lacunes en orthographe :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2011)

oui tes questions sont pas toujours claires en effet....

Mais le taquin que je suis à bien aimé tes tranches d'age : 18-*35*; *35-*45.
Par coqueterie j'ai failli choisir la première tranche mais bon...


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2011)

Ho hé !...
Fais pas ta précieuse, hein !...


----------



## Viablub (13 Janvier 2011)

Pour les fautes, je vérifie, mais c'est sans doute possible. Je n'avais pas toute ma tête ce matin à 6h... Mais de toute façon, je ne suis pas irréprochable au niveau des fautes... 

Concernant les classes, c'est vrai que j'ai utilisé [ et ] pour signifier si le nombre est inclus ou pas. 
Mais ce n'est peut-être pas clair.

Je vous remercie pour vous remarques, et si vous avez d'autres suggestions n'hésitez pas.


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2011)

Viablub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis étudiant dans une école de commerce. Et je fais actuellement une étude de marché sur la restauration rapide. Plus particulièrement sur les sandwich.
> 
> ...


 
Mais c'est de la merde !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2011)

Viablub a dit:


> Pour les fautes, je vérifie, mais c'est sans doute possible. Je n'avais pas toute ma tête ce matin à 6h...


 
Tu fais de la fast-étoude, quoi.


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu fais de la fast-étoude, quoi.



J'ai répondu de la fast-merde.


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> J'ai répondu de la fast-merde.



Pas envie de répondre, même en mode fast-daube.

Parce que, non, hein ! Elle sert à quoi cette pseudo-enquête ? A découvrir le fonctionnement des applis google ?


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Pas envie de répondre, même en mode fast-daube.
> 
> Parce que, non, hein ! Elle sert à quoi cette pseudo-enquête ? A découvrir le fonctionnement des applis google ?



Putain, j'me suis encore fait manipuler ! :rose:


----------



## Viablub (13 Janvier 2011)

La critique constructive existe aussi. Enfin oui les critiques ont le mérite d'être en accord avec le concept Fast. 

C'est ma première enquête, il me semble donc normal que ne soit pas parfaite...


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Putain, j'me suis encore fait manipuler ! :rose:



en même temps, t'es un lapin transgénique ! :rateau:


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2011)

Viablub a dit:


> La critique constructive existe aussi. Enfin oui les critiques ont le mérite d'être en accord avec le concept Fast.
> 
> C'est ma première enquête, il me semble donc normal que ne soit pas parfaite...



Qui te dit qu'elle n'est pas parfaite ?
Pas moi en tout cas.

Par contre, si tu veux qu'on réponde avec un semblant de sérieux à cette enquête est plutôt d'expliquer en quoi elle est intéressante pour qu'on ait un peu envie d'y répondre.

Tu es dans une école de commerce ?
C'est ça, non ?

Parce que vu comme tu présentes l'affaire, j'ai personnellement plutôt le sentiment d'avoir affaire à un quidam dans un vide grenier qui étale sa marchandise en espérant s'en débarrasser au plus vite pour pas se coltiner les cartons le soir.

La critique se veut constructive.


----------



## Viablub (13 Janvier 2011)

D'accord, je comprends tout à fait la remarque.

Je suis donc dans une école de commerce, qui propose aux étudiants de première année de mettre en pratique les cours théoriques. C'est-à-dire de faire les démarches pour créer une entreprise. 
En commençant par trouver une idée, qui est ici de créer une chaine de restauration qui s'engage à proposer des produits qui viennent à moins de 50km du point de vente. Avoir donc des produits qui s'adaptent aux régions et aux saisons.
Ensuite, il faut mener une enquête afin de savoir, si des personnes peuvent être intéressées. De savoir ou s'implanter, quel est le prix auquel nous pouvons vendre nos produits... C'est pourquoi j'utilise, le système d'enquête de Google, afin d'avoir le maximum de réponses.
Enfin élaborer toute la partie financière, avec un plan de financement et une prévision de chiffre d'affaires. 

Il faudra ensuite présenter toutes ses informations devant un jury.


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2011)

Bien, je me suis fait comprendre.

Donc si j'ai bien compris, tu souhaites obtenir des informations sur la faisabilité d'un projet qui lie la restauration rapide et ce qu'on range sous l'appellation générique "durable" ou "équitable".
Permettre à des citadins d'accéder à une nourriture produite localement dans un format adapté à leurs besoins immédiats.

Si j'ai une remarque à faire sur ton questionnaire, c'est qu'il ne met pas immédiatement en relief cette option alors même qu'elle est l'option "originale" du projet.
Ce questionnaire est "neutre" dans ses premières questions alors que le sujet lui, ne l'est pas.
Il ne permet pas de mesurer l'adhésion de la personne qui répond.

Or c'est bien d'adhésion dont il s'agit lorsqu'un tel projet est à mener.

Quand Auchan fait du bio ou de l'équitable, c'est pour éventuellement gagner de nouveaux clients, sachant que leurs linéaires sont déjà abondamment fournis en produits génériques pour un spectre large de clients.

Là, il y a spécialisation, donc besoin de mesure fine.
Car consommer local, voire bio est redevenu une question d'engagement.
La vague d'adhésion  à consommer local, amap etc  largement soutenue par les médias il y a 2 ans, s'est étalée sur la plage et on attend une nouvelle dynamique sans trop y croire (la crise est passée par là et ses effets se font largement ressentir).

Personnellement, je t'invite à revoir ton questionnaire (trop générique).
Je t'invite aussi à le proposer (si ce n'est pas déjà fait) dans d'autres forums plus liés à l'esprit bio, écolo, et tout le tralala.

Parce que proposer ça à la Terrasse du Bar, comme ça, je ne vois pas comment ça pourrait apporter quelque chose de positif.

Mis à part mes commentaires, bien sûr


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Mis à part mes commentaires, bien sûr



j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites ! :love:


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> en même temps, t'es un lapin transgénique ! :rateau:



Transgénial, mon grand, transgénial. :style:


Sinon, pour rester _constructif_, je suis hyper d'accord avec le capo ci-dessus.


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Transgénial, mon grand, transgénial. :style:



lapin de 3em sexe donc :style:


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2011)

à l'amap des perce-neige, entre autres viandes produites localement, nous proposons aussi du jugnin lapin.

http://amapdesperceneige.free.fr


----------



## Viablub (13 Janvier 2011)

Je note toutes ses remarques, qui sont très intéressantes. 

Au niveau du questionnaire, le fait qu'il soit plutôt neutre était un souhait de ma part. Dans le sens où je souhaitais avoir les réponses les plus neutres aussi. À ne pas influencer les gens, en vantant les qualités de mon concept. Tout cela pour cerner les personnes qui seraient réellement intéressées au premier coût d'oeil sur le produit. Ce n'est peut-être pas très clair. Je vais essayer de reformuler les questions afin d'expliquer au mieux le concept. 

J'ai envoyé mon questionnaire sur des forums spécialisés dans la sandwicherie. Mais c'est sur MacG que j'ai eu le plus de réponses.

Merci!


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2011)

Viablub a dit:


> Mais c'est sur MacG que j'ai eu le plus de réponses.
> 
> Merci!



Hum, je suis curieux d'en connaître la synthèse 

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet (verbe et complément, hello mackie) c'est un projet à positionnement marqué&#8230;
Attention aux effets de mode.
Tu vises une niche.
Autant obtenir des réponses de niche.
Car les autres continueront à aller chez macdo, quick (c'est la bonne orthographe ?), Kfc et consors.

Fastfood et durable ne sont pas immédiatement associés : va chercher des baffes sur les forums "équitables", "bio" etc.
Là, tu auras de la matière pour évaluer ton potentiel de démarrage.


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2011)

Viablub a dit:


> J'ai envoyé mon questionnaire sur des forums spécialisés dans la sandwicherie.
> 
> Merci!



ça existe ça ? Je te conseille vivement de rester discret là-dessus, si tu veux éviter de finir dissout dans un bain de sucs digestifs. Pour te donner un ordre de grandeur, le *SANDWICH* est à petit louis... ce que le *NICHON* est à bobby, quoi.

Fuis !


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Janvier 2011)

Viablub a dit:


> J'ai envoyé mon questionnaire sur des forums spécialisés dans la sandwicherie.
> 
> Merci!




 j'imagine bien les débats sur ces forums. 

_"Salut j'ai commandé un sandwich double tranche jambon et fromage" pensez-vous que ce soit assez pour mon déjeuner, sachant que j'ai 20 minutes pour manger et je fais un travail manuel"

"Bonjour, moi à ta place j'aurais pris une baguette double couche de beurre, en hiver ça cale mieux, mais t'as fait un très bon choix, profite bien de ton sandwich".


"Hello, j'ai eu ce genre de sandwich mais suis passé à des tartines, j'avais besoin de plus de mobilité, un conseil vérifies que t'as bien des cornichons et une serviette".


"Salut t'as acheté où ton sandwich?_


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> ça existe ça ? Je te conseille vivement de rester discret là-dessus, si tu veux éviter de finir dissout dans un bain de sucs digestifs. Pour te donner un ordre de grandeur, le *SANDWICH* est à petit louis... ce que le *NICHON* est à bobby, quoi.
> 
> Fuis !



a le corp NICHON de Bobby


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour ! Un rat/herbe à chat/zozio, SVP !


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonjour ! Un rat/herbe à chat/zozio, SVP !



Sur place ou à emporter ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2011)

En formule avec boisson et dessert ?


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonjour ! Un rat/herbe à chat/zozio, SVP !



un peu de lait en désert ?


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2011)

bah voilà, à poster n'importe où on récolte n'importe qui !


----------

